# Planted Tanks > Beginners' Corner >  Can anyone recommend a few interesting LFS?

## howie

Hi there! 

I've recently just set up a CO2 planted tank. Pics of my setup can be found in the following thread:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Low-Tank-Day-0

Bought most of my stuff from Sea View and 328 Clementi. Have also been to Green Chapter.

Would appreciate if anyone can recommend a few more LFS. Perhaps any LFS that's popular, interesting or have a good collection of water plants.

Thanks!

----------


## bossteck

You may want to visit Teo's (aquatic plant farm) and Bioplast (if you're into mosses) both shops are listed in the AQ's LFS directory.

----------


## 14litre

Interesting LFS? That Aquarium lor.

Yup, That Aquarium.

Yes, I meant That Aquarium.

Yes Yes Yes, It's That Aquarium!!!

okay, jokes aside, it's Y618 at Yishun. The shop name is "That Aquarium" (那店鱼店).
See, I am not kidding you, it's That Aquarium, their shop name is already so interesting.  :Grin: 

It has a lot of live stocks, plants, and things to shop.

----------


## 14litre

East area:

If you drive, you can try the stretch along Pasir Ris Farmway road. Lots of LFS at this area and you can visit the Ericson Pet Farm too.

Can go IKEA and Giant along the way too.


Tampines, you can try CRS Haven, which sells nothing but shrimps only (and related products). Visit this only if you are interested in shrimps, otherwise nothing much to explore.

----------


## howie

> You may want to visit Teo's (aquatic plant farm) and Bioplast (if you're into mosses) both shops are listed in the AQ's LFS directory.


Got it, thanks! Will check out both places tmrw!

----------


## howie

> okay, jokes aside, it's Y618 at Yishun. The shop name is "That Aquarium" (那店鱼店).
> See, I am not kidding you, it's That Aquarium, their shop name is already so interesting. 
> 
> It has a lot of live stocks, plants, and things to shop.


Hahaha! Thanks I've came across quite a few articles on the shop online while AQ is undergoing maintenance this afternoon. Will drop by tmrw.





> East area:
> 
> If you drive, you can try the stretch along Pasir Ris Farmway road. Lots of LFS at this area and you can visit the Ericson Pet Farm too.
> 
> Can go IKEA and Giant along the way too.
> 
> 
> Tampines, you can try CRS Haven, which sells nothing but shrimps only (and related products). Visit this only if you are interested in shrimps, otherwise nothing much to explore.


I've been to the LFS at Kid's Kampong but was not aware there're other LFS around the vicinity. Guess I'll scout around the area tmrw. CRS Haven seems like a place not to be missed!

----------


## AhVy

> Hi there! 
> 
> I've recently just set up a CO2 planted tank. Pics of my setup can be found in the following thread:
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...Low-Tank-Day-0
> 
> Bought most of my stuff from Sea View and 328 Clementi. Have also been to Green Chapter.
> 
> Would appreciate if anyone can recommend a few more LFS. Perhaps any LFS that's popular, interesting or have a good collection of water plants.
> ...


Hi there!
Though I'm still a newbie myself, ever since taking up this great hobby (and getting so addicted).. I would loke tp share with you that I've visited quite a few LFS around Singapore.
Many and every of them has their different interesting areas and IMO 
their "strengths".
More interestingly, do visit each LfS at least twice. I realised for myself that each time you go.. It's a whole new experience!

Anyway, no more long talk. Here's my own assessment of the LfS i have been.

(in no particular order)
1. Seaview - convenient (for me), lots to explore. Holds many different brands and types of products even plants. Even a good variety of faunas. Discounts! I normally go here for big purchases.

2. C328 - a treasure shop. Small and cramp but like every corner there's something to explore. I go more for fauna, plants and crickets.

3. Aqua Empire (pasir ris) - new and nice shop. Limited brands and products. However, very good LFS to get inspiration. Very good especially if you want to get substrates and background for vivarium.

4. Qianhu - big with lot of fishes. 

5. OTF - not as big, lots of fishes too.

6. Y618 (Yishun) - normal shop space, quite a few types of fishes and also other fauna like vampire crabs and gobies...etc.. Products variety ok.

7. Y934 (Yishun) - 2 shop space combined. Quite a fare bit of products, substrates, but limited brands. Like the lights, pumps and filters...etc.. Fishes includes marine type too.

8. Polyart (Clementi) - i go here for their products.. And also because it's 24hrs.




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## sammajor

My frequent lfs would be

1. Nature aquarium at Thomson- equipment and aquatic product
2. C328- equipment, aquatic product, aquatic plant and live stock
3. Teo aquatic- aquatic plant
4. Sea view- equipment, aquatic product, aquatic plant, and live stock

Cheers, 
Sam

----------


## howie

Was at TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM (Teo’s) yday afternoon. Hard to find even with GPS (likely becos I've not updated my unit with the latest map)



The variety of aquatic plants is pretty standard and this is a great place to go for new tank setups. No "pre-fab" plant decos though.


Nice collection of floaters but apart from the frogbits, most are probably too big for a small tank.


These frogbits cost me just $1! I felt bad for not buying more (but that's all I really need) because the boss who attended to me was friendly and helpful.

----------


## howie

Thanks guys for the recommendations! I will check those places out and post updates on my trips here!  :Smile:

----------


## sammajor

Agreed with bro howie that Teo aquatic staffs are very friendly and helpful. Their plants are freshly harvested directly from the pond.


Cheers,
Sam

----------


## tetrakid

Those who are around Chinatown may wish to take a look at the lfs next to the Chinatown Food Center (Sago Street/Lane/KongSaik Road). Its small but nice. 

It is at the rear part of the Food Center, and it's on the first floor. They only open in the afternoon, say around 2pm as far as I know, but I have not been there for three months. Just been to Seaview last week.

----------


## howie

> Agreed with bro howie that Teo aquatic staffs are very friendly and helpful. Their plants are freshly harvested directly from the pond.
> 
> Cheers,
> Sam


Indeed! The frogbits were harvested straight from the pond! Quite a different experience!

I was told in another forum that Teo's also take orders for driftwood. Just have to specify the shape and size of the wood, the plants that you want on it (ie. ferns, moss, or nana) and collect it later after the plants take root!

----------


## howie

> Those who are around Chinatown may wish to take a look at the lfs next to the Chinatown Food Center (Sago Street/Lane/KongSaik Road). Its small but nice. 
> 
> It is at the rear part of the Food Center, and it's on the first floor. They only open in the afternoon, say around 2pm as far as I know, but I have not been there for three months. Just been to Seaview last week.


Will check it out next time I drop by Chinatown for frog leg porridge!

Is there another LFS like Sea View?

----------


## howie

Only managed to check out two aquariums @ Hougang this afternoon.

Nature View Aquarium - Small, nothing much. Both shopkeeper and shophand don't seem to be keen to do my business even though there's just one other customer. Np, I just moved on.


FISH A PET - Another small setup but with a friendly and helpful shopkeeper. This is where I bought the "ADA" Electric LED Digital Thermometer.

----------


## 14litre

> Will check it out next time I drop by Chinatown for frog leg porridge!
> 
> Is there another LFS like Sea View?


Thanks for the photos and review of the LFS that you have visited, bro.

It is very helpful because I also like to visit different LFS.

I was  :Shocked:  when I first visited SeaView. I think it could be one of the biggest LFS around.

For something that is bigger than a HDB-area LFS, but smaller than SeaView, one of the place is the LFSs along Pasir Ris Farmway.
You can try Tropical Fish Intl Pte Ltd. I didn't go to the rest of the LFS because it was a short/rush trip. 

The other one that I went was Aqua Empire (mentioned by AhVy also). This one has aircon, so it's a good place to "relax" especially if its a hot weather. You might want to bring along your swimming gear, but I doubt the staff will let you have a dive into their super big tank (yes, that's how big it is).

----------


## Thirteen

I used to like Colorful Aquarium LFS (now shifted). It used to locate at Balestier beside Nature Aquarium. The uncle seems to have green fingers and always quite successful with his aquatic plants. Anyone know where he shifted to? 

Now i frequent Y618 and Seaview, each for both livestock, faunas and equipments.

----------


## bossteck

Well you did mentioned "good collection of aquatic plants" hence only recommended Teo's and Bioplast. 
But looking at your photos, seems like you're on a mission on see them all... so here's another 2 to add to your list. 

Neo Kim Suey at Hougang street 21 and [email protected] Boutique at Ang Mo Kio central (again.. check the LFS directory for address and opening hours etc)
These are more fish-only shops so very little plants. NKS is well-known for a good variety of plecos. 

Have fun! 

P.S. Watch the SMS lingo in your posts.

----------


## ralliart12

> Was at TEO AQUATIC PLANT FARM (Teo’s) yday afternoon. Hard to find even with GPS (likely becos I've not updated my unit with the latest map)
> 
> The variety of aquatic plants is pretty standard and this is a great place to go for new tank setups. No "pre-fab" plant decos though.


Is this shop friendly towards "walk-in" customers, i.e. I asked because I went to a few at Pasir Ris Farmway 2 that looks deserted (which makes me afraid if their guard dogs are let loose).

How did you manage to find the exact spot in the end? Btw, are their plant stocks well-labelled with the scientific names?




> ...I was told in another forum that Teo's also take orders for driftwood. Just have to specify the shape and size of the wood, the plants that you want on it (ie. ferns, moss, or nana) and collect it later after the plants take root!


Did that forum mention whether a customer can provide them (Teo's) with the driftwood for them to tie the moss for me?

----------


## santos_chang

> I used to like Colorful Aquarium LFS (now shifted). It used to locate at Balestier beside Nature Aquarium. The uncle seems to have green fingers and always quite successful with his aquatic plants. Anyone know where he shifted to? 
> 
> Now i frequent Y618 and Seaview, each for both livestock, faunas and equipments.


Colourful now is doing home business. His location is located in the west.

----------


## howie

Paid a visit to CRS Haven yday afternoon. The shop owner, Philip, prefer that I do not take photos of his shop and took time to explain why. I empathise and respect his wishes so here's a photo of the items I purchased from his store.



*Pregnant Fire Yellow Shrimp (not sure if I got the name right)*


*Pregnant Blue Shrimp (not sure if I got the name right)*


*Another Pregnant Blue Shrimp*


*Free frogbits from CRS Haven. These are so much healthier looking so removed the larger ones acquired from Teo's from the tank.*


*Covered the inlet of the filter with a sponge as advised by Philip of CRS Haven. This will prevent the shrimplets from being sucked into the filter!*

----------


## howie

> Thanks for the photos and review of the LFS that you have visited, bro.
> 
> It is very helpful because I also like to visit different LFS.
> 
> I was  when I first visited SeaView. I think it could be one of the biggest LFS around.
> 
> For something that is bigger than a HDB-area LFS, but smaller than SeaView, one of the place is the LFSs along Pasir Ris Farmway.
> You can try Tropical Fish Intl Pte Ltd. I didn't go to the rest of the LFS because it was a short/rush trip. 
> 
> The other one that I went was Aqua Empire (mentioned by AhVy also). This one has aircon, so it's a good place to "relax" especially if its a hot weather. You might want to bring along your swimming gear, but I doubt the staff will let you have a dive into their super big tank (yes, that's how big it is).


You're welcome bro. Am glad to hear you find my short reviews useful! Agree! Sea View is by far the best stocked LFS, even better than QianHu.

I will pay a visit to Tropical Fish and Aqua Empire (can't wait to see the tank!) hopefully next week!

----------


## howie

> Well you did mentioned "good collection of aquatic plants" hence only recommended Teo's and Bioplast. 
> But looking at your photos, seems like you're on a mission on see them all... so here's another 2 to add to your list. 
> 
> Neo Kim Suey at Hougang street 21 and [email protected] Boutique at Ang Mo Kio central (again.. check the LFS directory for address and opening hours etc)
> These are more fish-only shops so very little plants. NKS is well-known for a good variety of plecos. 
> 
> Have fun!


Hahaha! Thanks for the timely recommendations. Now I know where to look for a few Albino Bristlenose Plecostomus and Siamese Algae Eater to clear the BBA plaguing our tank.




> P.S. Watch the SMS lingo in your posts.


Apologies for the transgressions, it was unintended. I will double-check my posts from now on.

----------


## howie

> Is this shop friendly towards "walk-in" customers, i.e. I asked because I went to a few at Pasir Ris Farmway 2 that looks deserted (which makes me afraid if their guard dogs are let loose).
> 
> How did you manage to find the exact spot in the end? Btw, are their plant stocks well-labelled with the scientific names?


No worries, there were no dogs in sight and the tenders are friendly. My car GPS was not updated so had to use my phone GPS instead. Also, the directions provided by the LFS directory helped. And no, none of the plants are labelled.





> Did that forum mention whether a customer can provide them (Teo's) with the driftwood for them to tie the moss for me?


The guy who attended to me was helpful and obliging so I don't see why not. But you may wish to call them up to check to avoid disappointment should they not be able to accede to your requests for some unforeseen reason.

----------


## coolgear101

Hi guys,

can recommend some LFS in the west that sells quality discus, not farms as I don't drive.

thanks :Smile:

----------


## 14litre

> You're welcome bro. Am glad to hear you find my short reviews useful! Agree! Sea View is by far the best stocked LFS, even better than QianHu.
> 
> I will pay a visit to Tropical Fish and Aqua Empire (can't wait to see the tank!) hopefully next week!


Please keep the photos and review coming. I love reading it.  :Smile: 

As for Tropical Fish, set the expectation much lower than Sea View to avoid big disappointment ya.  :Grin: 

It would be great if you get the chance to visit and do a quick review of other LFS(s) along the Farmway because I would love to visit it given there's a chance.

Cheers bro.

----------


## 14litre

> Hi guys,
> 
> can recommend some LFS in the west that sells quality discus, not farms as I don't drive.
> 
> thanks


Sorry bro, can't help you on this as I am not an expert in discus. But I will drop a note here if I happened to see a LFS with lots of discus.

----------


## xXXXx13

Hi howie, noticed in your pictures in post #21 that you have fire red and fire yellow shrimps housed in a same tank. Not sure if your blue shrimps are housed together with them. Take note that these shrimps are from neocardinal family and will cross breed which can give you some wild form offsprings.

By the way, any chance to show your full tank shot?

----------


## felix_fx2

Howie,

Question! You diving to shrimp/planted with rocks/Or just a mash up?

I saw rocks in your tank. That's why I ask.
Shrimp inclined tanks normally no rocks due to fact most rocks will affect GH.
Also planted tanks we really like to dose fert. As you might already know they affect parameter too.

I'm just curious.  :Very Happy:

----------


## howie

> Hi guys,
> 
> can recommend some LFS in the west that sells quality discus, not farms as I don't drive.
> 
> thanks






> Sorry bro, can't help you on this as I am not an expert in discus. But I will drop a note here if I happened to see a LFS with lots of discus.


Likewise, I will do the same.

----------


## howie

> Hi howie, noticed in your pictures in post #21 that you have fire red and fire yellow shrimps housed in a same tank. Not sure if your blue shrimps are housed together with them. Take note that these shrimps are from neocardinal family and will cross breed which can give you some wild form offsprings.
> 
> By the way, any chance to show your full tank shot?


Yup all the shrimps reside in the same tank. Thanks for the heads up on cross-breeding! All the pregnant shrimps in the photos were bought from CRS Haven and they were already carrying eggs when I got them. So should not be expecting any wild form of offsprings - not for the immediate descendants at least.  :Grin: 

As requested, here's the full tank shot after a bad BBA affliction.

----------


## howie

> Howie,
> 
> Question! You diving to shrimp/planted with rocks/Or just a mash up?
> 
> I saw rocks in your tank. That's why I ask.
> Shrimp inclined tanks normally no rocks due to fact most rocks will affect GH.
> Also planted tanks we really like to dose fert. As you might already know they affect parameter too.
> 
> I'm just curious.


TBH, I was trying to create a aquatic habitat for my daughter. I suppose you can consider it a mash up of planted tank with shrimps / fish and rocks.  :Laughing: 

I am completely ignorant of the effect of rocks on GH until you raised it to my attention!  :Shocked:  Apart from Plant Growth Premium Fertiliser which was applied weekly, also got a bottle of Flourish Excel two days ago to be added to the fert regime. So far the pH is within the range of 6.0 to 6.2.

Plant growth has been pretty encouraging so far (apart from the Japanese Hair Grass) but there has been quite a few shrimp casualties after the chemical treatment of black brush algae (BBA).

----------


## howie

Headed down to C328 late Fri evening. The black brush algae affliction is a pain to handle. After getting feedback from the forum and reading articles online, apart from toggling the CO2, lighting, water flowrate and fertilising regime, decided to give chemical treatment and algae eaters a shot.

*Algae Remover and Flourish Excel.*


*The Algae Remover was more effective in dealing with the black brush algae (BBA) then expected...*


*... though the treatment did claim a few casualties.*



*2 x Otos, 2 x SAEs, 2 x Algae Eaters and 2 x Plecos.*


*Tank was in a mess just a day before...*


*... I'm glad that the situation seems to be under control now.*

----------


## coolgear101

> Likewise, I will do the same.


thanks bros.

----------


## xXXXx13

Nice and bright tank you have there, howie  :Well done: 
Additional chemicals from the algae remover can have adverse results to your shrimps, do take note. :Smile:

----------


## howie

> Nice and bright tank you have there, howie 
> Additional chemicals from the algae remover can have adverse results to your shrimps, do take note.


Thanks Steven! You're right, about 6 of my shrimps have succumbed to the treatment!  :Knockout:

----------


## howie

The algae issue has been quite an awakening experience to deal with, and has zapped my interests in visiting more LFS. But I've bounced back from it!  :Grin: 

Will be visiting a few fish farms / LFS in the east this afternoon!  :Laughing:

----------


## avex30

I would suggest you go with fishes like neon tetra and other colourful fishes. Your tank and your dosage to keep you plants booming will eventually wipe out you shrimp regardless how many pieces you add. including that blue piece of rock.... 

Good luck in your adventure.

----------


## ralliart12

Talking about interesting LFS: _does anybody know the name_ of the "shop" just behind Iwarna, that sells quite a decent collection of freshwater plants? They own quite a number of rectangular ponds holding the plant stocks. Owners are friendly too.

----------


## civic76

Hi, I had similar rock like yours and it wiped out my shrimps. Tested with vingear and it fizzles like coke.

----------


## howie

> I would suggest you go with fishes like neon tetra and other colourful fishes. Your tank and your dosage to keep you plants booming will eventually wipe out you shrimp regardless how many pieces you add. including that blue piece of rock.... 
> 
> Good luck in your adventure.





> Hi, I had similar rock like yours and it wiped out my shrimps. Tested with vingear and it fizzles like coke.


Thanks for the heads up guys! After I stopped dosing the Algae Remover, so far there hasn't been any casualty *touch wood*.

I suppose the rock could be slightly alkaline but pH in the tank has been maintaining at 6.1 - 6.3. If it goes any higher, I would increase the CO2 count and it would back down again.

----------


## howie

Went down to Aqua Empire at 8 Pasir Ris Farmway 2 sometime last week. Although not quite as well stocked as Sea View, it does carry quite a varied selection of inventory, plus the place is air-conditioned. Kinda reminds me of the store at QianHu but minus the cut throat price  :Laughing: 

There are also a few other LFS around the vicinity.

----------


## howie

On my way back, I checked out THAT AQUARIUM Y618 at Blk 618, Yishun Ring Road. Eyes got greedy so ended up buying stuff that I don't really need from both shops.  :Embarassed:

----------


## xXXXx13

Hi howie, very nice of you to had taken a shot of the various LFS visited. Really a good help for those whom want to visit them.  :Well done:  Thank you.

----------


## howie

> Hi howie, very nice of you to had taken a shot of the various LFS visited. Really a good help for those whom want to visit them.  Thank you.


Thanks, you're most welcome! I'm glad to know that you find them useful!  :Grin:

----------


## howie

Just a few more things to add on Aqua Empire and That Aquarium Y618:
Aqua Empire - like Sea View, it's a great place for those who are starting out. You can take your time to shop and browse and deliberate on what you want / need unlike neighbourhood LFS which are relatively smaller and pretty much get and go.That Aquarium Y618 - this place is quite well stocked for a neighbourhood LFS. Although the lady shopkeeper is not quite as knowledgeable as one would expect but she is patient and helpful. 

Pls feel free to add on your comments.

----------


## howie

Paid a visit to NA (Nature Aquarium) yesterday afternoon. The address reads "Balestier Hill Shopping Centre" which is quite misleading - it's actually a shop below a HDB flat in a sleepy town right beside the main road.

NA is adequately stocked but not quite as well stocked as C328 or Y618. Good place to stock up Seachem products and Yamato shrimps (they have the most of all the LFS I've been to recently). Prices are extremely competitive and it seems like alot of items are on discount. Got some rocks for Iwagumi Aquascaping... hope I got the right ones!  :Grin:

----------


## xXXXx13

> Paid a visit to NA (Nature Aquarium) yesterday afternoon. The address reads "Balestier Hill Shopping Centre" which is quite misleading - it's actually a shop below a HDB flat in a sleepy town right beside the main road.


Its indeed Balestier Hill Shopping Centre. Its written on the signboard that is nearer to the road.

----------


## 14litre

Hey bro howie, thank you once again for the review and pictures.

AE and Y618 looks exactly the same as your pictures! Hehe.

Oh! So that's how NA looks like. It's in my to-go list. Thanks again.

----------


## howie

> Its indeed Balestier Hill Shopping Centre. Its written on the signboard that is nearer to the road.


Hahaha yes! I saw the signboard too! And was like...  :Shocked:

----------


## howie

> Hey bro howie, thank you once again for the review and pictures.
> 
> AE and Y618 looks exactly the same as your pictures! Hehe.
> 
> Oh! So that's how NA looks like. It's in my to-go list. Thanks again.


You're welcome bro! I hope you had a good time exploring AE and Y618 like I did! 

My next destination should be Bioplast, will try to drop by next week.  :Grin:

----------


## avex30

> You're welcome bro! I hope you had a good time exploring AE and Y618 like I did! 
> 
> My next destination should be Bioplast, will try to drop by next week.


There is nothing much in Bioplast except plants i think. You might want to consider dropping in at Clementi 328 which will be a big eye opener. C328 we call in short have 2 shop clementi florist and the 24hrs shop.

----------


## xXXXx13

> Hahaha yes! I saw the signboard too! And was like...


Am scratching my head when i saw that too. Hahahaha...

----------


## howie

Bought a packet of Sakura shrimps from C328 yesterday after work. Tank is congested but could not resist because 4 of the shrimps are carry eggs!  :Laughing:

----------


## howie

Had turtle soup again at Jalan Besar this afternoon. Since it was nearby, thought why not pop by Bioplast to admire the moss collection. Did not plan to buy anything but guess I got seduced...  :Laughing: 



The shrimps are loving the new mossy structures!

----------


## Sharkfin

Bro, nice tank setup. I have a heavily planted tank, and i do dose quite intensively as my priorites are the plants. Do your shrimps take kindly to all the non-copper ferts? Also, what temperature are you at and what do you use to maintain it? Fan or chiller and how long do you keep them on?

----------


## kornfreak

Let me add a LFS at Tampines that I visited last Monday:

SUPERSTAR AQUARIUM
Blk 481 Tampines street 44 #01-269

It's a small shop but it's a nice one, I like Jacky's (owner's name) collection of Blue Rams... they seems healthy, also there are some aquatic plants... it's near CRS Haven...

----------


## howie

> Bro, nice tank setup. I have a heavily planted tank, and i do dose quite intensively as my priorites are the plants. Do your shrimps take kindly to all the non-copper ferts? Also, what temperature are you at and what do you use to maintain it? Fan or chiller and how long do you keep them on?


Thanks bro!  :Grin: 

To be honest, shrimps are my priorities so my fert regime is really light (just potassium and fertiliser mixture). I've stopped dosing Excel because that seemed to be killing them.

I'm using a fan which is timed to turn on when the lights are on (about 5 hrs a day). We usually turn on the air-con when home so the temperature in the tank could drop to around 26 degrees centigrade, otherwise it could hover as high as around 28 - 29 depending on the weather during the day.

Not planning to get a chiller for now until I'm sure that heat is the reason why my plants are not growing well and shrimps are at risk from the heat. 

Please feel free to share your views.  :Smile:

----------


## howie

> Let me add a LFS at Tampines that I visited last Monday:
> 
> SUPERSTAR AQUARIUM
> Blk 481 Tampines street 44 #01-269
> 
> It's a small shop but it's a nice one, I like Jacky's (owner's name) collection of Blue Rams... they seems healthy, also there are some aquatic plants... it's near CRS Haven...


Great! Thanks for sharing! I've yet to make a second visit to CRS Haven as it's at the other end of the island.  :Grin:  But will do so and check out Jacky's one of these days, hopefully sooner than later!

----------


## howie

Paid a visit to East Ocean Aquatic this afternoon. Apart from Green Chapter, this LFS has the best planted tanks on displays.



Got this metallic shrimp protector...

----------


## 5stars

[QUOTE=howie;697121]Only managed to check out two aquariums @ Hougang this afternoon.

Nature View Aquarium - Small, nothing much. Both shopkeeper and shophand don't seem to be keen to do my business even though there's just one other customer. Np, I just moved on.
QUOTE]

Actually, Natural View Aquarium is the best place to buy really cheap and good fish and shrimps (only $.5 for a cardinal tetra or cherry shrimp!!!), only thing is that they don't have much variety since their shop is so small.

An Aquatic Plants Farm I would recommend is Irwana in Pasir Farmway. They have a large selection of plants, depending on the season and day, and they do custom driftwoods too.

----------


## Gambusia

How thanks howie! Very informative article!

----------


## howie

> How thanks howie! Very informative article!


You're welcome! Glad you find it useful!

----------


## RenesisTurbo

Hi,I am new here and I have been keeping and breeding livebearers like platies and swordtails all my life.Scrapped my 2 feet by 1 feet fish tank in 2010 cos I got married that year and am moving into my new flat this year.Thinking of building a heavily planted 3 feet by 1 feet tank when I move in 3 months time.The new tank will be powered by a Eheim Professional 3 external filter which is supposed to clean up 350 liters of water in the tank.

The livestock will consist of:

-10 platies
-4 Bosemani Rainbowfishes
-6 lyretail or sailfin mollies
-4 Corydoras
-a school of 10-14 lemon or glowlight tetras

Just want to ask if my Eheim external filter is overpowered and too much for my new tank?I am thinking of making a trip down to Seaview in a few months time cos they stock Eheim filters too but are they still located in Seletar or they moved to a new location?Had not been there since I got married a few years ago.

----------


## milk_vanilla

Heavily Planted 350 L tank is quite huge,

i suggest you should have minimum 2x Eheim pro 3 that have 1500L/H (each) i can't remember the model code number. even the biggest pro 3x single won't suffice for your requirement.

And Seaview yet moved till this point of time.

----------


## Ipit

There's a new placebto visit in seletar farmway now. I saw the advert on gumtree quoting 20 - 30% discount and they did mention scaping materials in the advert. 

Have not visited them yet though

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk

----------


## RenesisTurbo

> Heavily Planted 350 L tank is quite huge,
> 
> i suggest you should have minimum 2x Eheim pro 3 that have 1500L/H (each) i can't remember the model code number. even the biggest pro 3x single won't suffice for your requirement.
> 
> And Seaview yet moved till this point of time.


I think you got it wrong bro.....I am planning to build a planted tank of 36 inches by 18 inches by 18 inches. My life support system for my tank will be Eheim Ecco 300.

The livestock will consist of:

-15 platies
-5 Bosemani Rainbowfishes
-4 Corydoras
-a school of 10-15 lemon or glowlight tetras
-3 lyretail mollies

Was wondering if my tank is overstocked and how is the power consumption for Eheim Ecco 300 like?

Thanks for the help!

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I think you got it wrong bro.....I am planning to build a planted tank of 36 inches by 18 inches by 18 inches. My life support system for my tank will be Eheim Ecco 300.
> 
> 
> The livestock will consist of:
> 
> 
> -15 platies
> -5 Bosemani Rainbowfishes
> -4 Corydoras
> ...


I'm using the Eheim Ecco Pro 300 for my 2ft planted tank and i find that it's just right for that tank volume of around 64 liters. It runs at 750 l/ph flow rate but uses only 8 watts, therefore quite energy efficient.

For your planted 3ft tank and intended bio-load, that filter model would probably be too small for it... you should look at larger filters with higher flow rates instead, try to go for 8-10x tank volume turnover as a guideline. A higher flow rate is needed in planted tanks to create sufficient circulation to get nutrients and Co2 to all the plants, especially when plant growth becomes dense.

So for a 90cm x 45cm x 45cm tank, which is around 180+ liters, you should be looking at much larger filters that run at 1,800+ l/ph (or maybe install 2 filters that run at 900-1,000+ l/ph each, could help cover dead spots more efficiently in the tank too).

----------


## KilliNewbie

Anyone know good lfs in the east that can be reached by puplic transport ? Need a handful of new plants for new setup

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

These are the 3 LSF that i usually go to in the east that can be reached by public transport and it near my place.

K & K Aquarium & Bird Centre
Blk 201D, Tampines St 21, #01-1145, Singapore 524201
Tel: 6784 4578

Yun Feng Aquarium
Block 824, Tampines Street 81, #01-12 Singapore 520824
Tel: 9663 1546

Kohaku Aquarium and Fishing Accessories
416 Bedok North Ave 2 
#01-19 S460416
Mobile: 64460884

there are also others like 

Green Chapter
565 Macpherson Road #01-00 Singapore 368234
Tel :9155 3359

Fishy Bussiness
Address / Blk 304 Ubi Ave 1 #01-125 [Spore]400304
Tel / 98259220 
Email / [email protected]

Superstar Aquarium
Address / Blk 481 Tampines St 44 #01-269 S(520481)
Tel / 65883833 

Do take note CNY is coming so its best to give the shop a call first before coming over.

----------


## Phillipians

Fishy business is now at Sims Place. And its a good place to purchase all your plants. 1 stop shop  :Smile:

----------


## KilliNewbie

Yea but going there can be a hassle for me

Sent from my HTC Desire 601 using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Fishy business is now at Sims Place. And its a good place to purchase all your plants. 1 stop shop


oh yes, totally missed that.

----------


## DawnDeuce

Rainbow Aquarium at Sungei Tengah also seems to be quite big with many plants.

----------

